# Beretta Model 82?



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

I had a Beretta model 84 .380 auto years ago and loved the gun....one of those I wish I'd never have traded. I recently became aware that there were also model 81's and 82's which were basically .32 ACP versions of the same pistol.

Anyone own one of the model 82's? Can you tell me about your experience with it and opinions?

Thanks in advance!!

VooDoo


----------

